# All set up



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Well heres the finished result , logs have been baked, stones have been boiled, plants have have been soaked in boiling water, viv has been disinfected . and we are ready for the baby beardie. The temp is showing 93 degrees the highest on the thermometer. Is it ok to get him tomorrow?.


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

It's looking good, is the temps for the hot area or is it the temperature for the basking spot?

Cheers Tung


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I got the thermometer stuck on the back of viv in the middle , its prob a bit warmer in the basking area.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Welsh dragon said:


> I got the thermometer stuck on the back of viv in the middle , its prob a bit warmer in the basking area.



I have digital ones with probes. I got mine really cheap off ebay (they are quite expensive in the pet shops). It's looking good, but you've nicked my hide (the rock effect one in the right corner which i assume is his basking spot). I have put this one in with the Corn snakes & they love sitting up on top of it :2thumb:.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I had the hide from The Range and yes, its going to be his basking spot.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

It would be a good idea to get a digital thermometer and place the probe on the basking spot. The temperature here is very important 105 - 115f imo.


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Looks brill! How much was the hide from The Range? I've been looking for one of those.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

It was £9-99 

When I get my baby today shall I take a small hot water bottle (childs) and put it in box wrapped in kitchen roll to keep him warm in car on way home which is about 20 mis car journey?


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Thanks. Yes that sounds like a good idea, as long as it's warm enough to heat up the ambient temp of the box and not too hot on his belly, should help make him less stressed. Actually you must have your baby beardy by now, hope he likes his new home!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Come on hun, we want to see pics of baby Simon :flrt:.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Come on hun, we want to see pics of baby Simon :flrt:.



I guess that should now be show us pics of the new additions :flrt:.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Say Hello to Simon and Sinitta lol


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry its a bit blurred I took it through the glass


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Aw, curious little beardies with sweet faces :flrt:


----------

